# Happy Birthday Sam!!!!



## maynman1751 (May 3, 2016)

Wishing you the best birthday possible. Thanks Sam for all of your input and videos. You're are a wonderful resource to the community. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (May 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday buddy.


----------



## Palladium (May 3, 2016)

Happy birthday brother and thank you for your contributions!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 3, 2016)

Have a very happy birthday Sam!

Dave


----------



## philddreamer (May 3, 2016)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAMUEL!!! _8) 

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Sam!


----------



## artart47 (May 3, 2016)

Have a great birthday Sam!
And, thanks for everything!
Art.


----------



## jason_recliner (May 3, 2016)

Happy birthday Sam


----------



## Geo (May 3, 2016)

Yom Huledet Sameach! Wishing you happiness, joy, and peace on your birthday, my friend. Shalom!

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## butcher (May 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## solar_plasma (May 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Sam!!!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sam. Hope it was a good one and be safe.


----------



## Shark (May 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kurtak (May 4, 2016)

I am a day late soooo --- hope you had a GREAT day Sam :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## samuel-a (May 7, 2016)

Hi everybody....

Guess i'm late too.... :mrgreen: 
I had a great b-day. Love you all and thanks!


----------



## Irons (May 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday,Sam. 

Late as usual. :mrgreen:


----------

